# Auto trail new Fiat Chassis



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, I've just read the tech specs on the new Cheyenne 696G, and apparently the chassis and standard feature supplied to these models is of a 'wider track'
How does this compare in terms of ride height and stability with the Alko type fitted to the Dakota?

Regards Dave


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dave

Can't fault mine, low bed though

Best regards
Broom


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Broom, :wink: 

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have been looking at a new Cheyenne but do not fancy a Fiat at the moment, so looked at the Merc but none are aviable untill next year  so I have been told.

Have you though about a Merc?

I have heard the wide track Fiats can be a problem on motorways when trucks have worn groves in to the road.

Richard..


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

RichardnGill said:


> I have heard the wide track Fiats can be a problem on motorways when trucks have worn groves in to the road.


You're right to a certain extent, Richard. I don't know how much worse it is than the non-wide track Fiats, although the theory holds true.

However, I found this was also true with my old van, which had identical tracks front and rear, and the advantage with the new X2/50 is that it handles undulations better than my old one.

Gerald


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dave

I described driving my old 2003 Autocruise as driving it sat on a ball you had to balance yourself on the seat thats the best way I can describe it.

No such problem with the new one, extremely stable, I had notice once it followed the lorry tracks but this wasn't a problem, it handles great, if you do not lift the bonnet our reverse their would not be any problems, this said it would not stop me buying another tomorrow, have not the time to wait, living the final chapter of life.

Your not far away PM me if you want to come and look and I will take you for a spin.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> this said it would not stop me buying another tomorrow, have not the time to wait, living the final chapter of life.


Like your philosophy!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> this said it would not stop me buying another tomorrow, have not the time to wait, living the final chapter of life.


Like your philosophy!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> this said it would not stop me buying another tomorrow, have not the time to wait, living the final chapter of life.


Like your philosophy!


----------



## bkjk (Feb 5, 2007)

hi on my 2nd 696g, 2007 new chassis drives like a dream perfect on the road like driving a car, would recomend the bigger 160 engine though.
just ordered another for next year with the auto box shows how pleased i am with them. regards BK


----------

